# Loud cassette body



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

i want a loud cassette hub for my next wheels. i read that chris king has a loud cassette body??
they will be for shimano groupo so could i get some idea's from anyone with the loudest cassette going?:thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The 36-notch DT Swiss has a reputation of being loud.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm guessing you want to demoralize those in the paceline by making sure they know you're coasting when they're still working hard?


----------



## bent steel (Dec 28, 2007)

Kings are fairly loud, not in the traditional way, but more of a droning buzz. Campy Records are very loud, but won't work for your Shimano needs. Hope hubs seem louder than Kings and if whoever makes I9's road hubs makes their mtb hubs, then they should be obnoxiously loud too.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

King's are more of an annoying buzz than a loud noise. If you want loud, find some old Hugi hubs (they were DT Hugi) from the mid '90s. You could hear their *CLACK-CLACK* a quarter mile away. They sounded like a British football rattle.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

All you need is some baseball cards and clothes-pins.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

It's too bad Hadley doesn't make road hubs, if you're into the 'being chased by bees' noise.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Get loud*



tidi said:


> i want a loud cassette hub for my next wheels. i read that chris king has a loud cassette body??


Why you would want to do this is a whole other subject, but if you clean the lube out of your freehub pawls and just leave a light oil film, they will be as loud as possible for that hub. Whether running with such a light lube dose is a good idea is another subject.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*agreed*



Kerry Irons said:


> Why you would want to do this is a whole other subject, but if you clean the lube out of your freehub pawls and just leave a light oil film, they will be as loud as possible for that hub. Whether running with such a light lube dose is a good idea is another subject.


i can't imagine thinning the lube to be of benefit.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

tidi said:


> i can't imagine thinning the lube to be of benefit.


what...now you're gonna get all logical on us?


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*yeay*



cxwrench said:


> what...now you're gonna get all logical on us?


sorry, had to throw something back


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

tidi said:


> i can't imagine thinning the lube to be of benefit.


Having loud hubs isnt of benefit either..


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

...they make an easy way to let walkers on bike paths know you're coming...


----------



## SinnerDC2 (Apr 15, 2010)

I picked up a wheel today with a shimano rear hub FH-1055 and it makes a ratcheting sound when coasting. It sound pretty cool. Too bad it has a crack in the rim.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

SinnerDC2 said:


> I picked up a wheel today with a shimano rear hub FH-1055 and it makes a ratcheting sound when coasting. It sound pretty cool. Too bad it has a crack in the rim.


Maybe the rim crack will make a ratcheting sound too.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

As the owner of 2 Hugi/Rolf/DT-type wheels I can vouch for them being louder than anything else. My old Hugi MTB hubs were the champs.


----------



## _Forza_ (Jul 11, 2010)

I used to run the mentioned DT/Hugi hubs in my old XC/MTB days during the mid 90s. There was nothing louder at the time. It was distinctive and would scare the tar of whatever you cam rolling up on then freewheel'd.  The only other hub at the time that was close were the White Industries. 

Today, I run DT240s hubs and they are pretty loud as well, but not as loud as the old Hugi model. Then again I was running the Hugis in Mavic 217SUPs which were very stiff and resonant. My 240s are being run in Edge 45s. 

Others hubs that I have run recently that are of good volume would be Easton R4SL (After they broke in) and Fulcrums. The Fulcrums, are just a tad quieter than the DT hubs.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

okay, so what are the quietest?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I really don't understand people sometimes...


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Grease*



carlislegeorge said:


> okay, so what are the quietest?


When you apply some lightweight grease to the pawls, most freehubs are pretty quiet.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

carlislegeorge said:


> okay, so what are the quietest?


Shimano's silent hubs with a roller clutch instead of pawls, for police bikes. I think they were LX mountain bike hubs.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

mattotoole said:


> Shimano's silent hubs with a roller clutch instead of pawls, for police bikes. *I think they were LX mountain bike hubs.*


They were. I still have a couple. They were also heavy as hell. Completely silent, though.


----------

